# Designs for Offshore Pipelines in an Arctic Environment



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

An Engineering Assessment of Double Wall Versus Single Wall Designs for Offshore Pipelines in an Arctic Environment Final​****************************************************************************

*******S
1.0 INTRODUCTION 1-1
2.0 STUDY OBJECTIVES 2-1
3.0 EXECUTIVE SUMMARY 3-1
3.1 Background 3-1
3.2 Project Basis 3-2
3.3 Assumptions 3-3
3.4 Design and Construction 3-3
3.5 Operations and Maintenance 3-5
3.6 Repairs 3-5
3.7 Costs 3-6
3.8 Risk 3-6
3.9 Advantages and Disadvantages 3-9
4.0 SCOPE 4-1
5.0 CONCLUSIONS 5-1
5.1 Background 5-1
5.2 Double Wall Configuration 5-2
5.3 Comparative Structural Robustness 5-2
5.4 Corrosion 5-2
5.5 Leak Detection and Containment 5-3
5.6 Constructability 5-3
5.7 Construction Quality 5-3
5.8 Operations and Maintenance 5-3
5.9 Abandonment 5-4
5.10 Comparative Cost Assessment 5-4
5.11 Operations and Maintenance Cost 5-4
5.12 Comparative Risk Assessment 5-5
5.13 Comparative Life Cycle Cost and Risk 5-5
5.14 Advantages and Disadvantages of Double Wall Pipe Relative to Single Wall Pipe 6.0 BA CKGROUND 6-1
6.1 Literature Review 6-1
6.1.1 Thermal Insulation 6-2
6.1.2 Chemical Industry Application 6-6
6.1.3 Pipe Bundles 6-8
6.1.4 Cased Pipelines Crossings of Highways and Railroads 6-11
6.1.4.1 Corrosion Protection 6-13
6.1.4.2 Structural Integrity 6-14
6.1.5 US DOT Position on Use of Double Walled Pipelines 6-15
6.1.6 Offshore Pipe in Pipe and Bundle Statistics 6-15
6.2 Designed Performance vs. Actual Performance 6-20
MMS – Arctic Offshore Pipeline Comparative Assessment
6.2.1 Subsea Pipeline Design Review and Rationale 6-20
6.2.1.1 ARCO Alpine Colville River Crossing 6-22
6.2.1.2 Panarctic Drake F-76 Subsea Flowline 6-24
6.2.1.3 BP Exploration Troika Towed Bundle Flowline 6-27
6.2.1.4 BP Exploration Alaska Liberty Island Oil Pipeline 6-31
6.2.1.5 BP Exploration Northstar Subsea Pipeline 6-34
6.2.2 Subsea Pipeline Operational Performance Review 6-37
6.2.2.1 Literature Search Results 6-38
6.2.2.2 Operator Survey Results 6-38
7.0 COMPARATIVE ASSESSMENT OF SINGLE AND DOUBLE WALLED PIPELINES 7.1 Project Basis 7-1
7.1.1 Project Basis Parametric Considerations 7-6
7.1.1.1 Pipe Material 7-6
7.1.1.2 Product Temperature 7-7
7.2 Single Walled Pipeline – Conceptual Design 7-9
7.3 Double Walled Pipeline – Conceptual Design 7-9
7.4 Functional Requirements of Inner and Outer Pipes in Double Walled Pipelines 7.5 Non-conventional Double Walled Design Opportunities 7-19
7.6 Design Considerations 7-19
7.6.1 Structural Integrity 7-20
7.6.1.1 Rationale 7-20
7.6.1.2 Basis of Pipeline Response Analysis 7-26
7.6.1.3 Numerical Model for Pipeline Response 7-29
7.6.1.4 Structural Robustness Analysis 7-32
7.6.1.5 Pipeline Structural Design Sensitivity 7-41
7.6.2 Corrosion 7-42
7.6.2.1 Material Selection 7-43
7.6.2.2 Cathodic Protection 7-46
7.6.2.3 Chemical Corrosion Inhibition 7-48
7.6.3 Leak Detection and Containment 7-50
7.7 Constructability 7-51
7.8 Construction Quality 7-55
7.9 Operations And Maintenance 7-56
7.9.1 Operation 7-56
7.9.2 Maintenance 7-60
7.10 Abandonment 7-63
8.0 COMPARATIVE COST ASSESSMENT 8-1
8.1 Method 8-1
8.2 Design 8-2
8.3 Materials 8-2
8.4 Construction 8-2
8.4.1 Estimate Basis 8-2
8.4.2 Construction Method 8-3
8.4.3 Construction Cost Estimating Method 8-4
MMS – Arctic Offshore Pipeline Comparative Assessment
8.4.4 Estimate Assumptions 8-4
8.4.5 Estimated Total Installed Cost 8-6
8.5 Operation and Maintenance 8-6
8.6 Abandonment 8-15
9.0 COMPARATIVE RISK ASSESSMENT 9-1
9.1 Design Risk 9-1
9.2 Construction Risk 9-3
9.3 Schedule 9-5
9.4 Quality 9-6
9.5 Integrity Monitoring 9-6
9.6 Repair 9-11
9.6.1 Open Water Season Variation Effects on Repair 9-14
9.6.1.1 Open Water Season Variation Assessment 9-14
9.6.1.2 Open Water Season Assumptions 9-17
9.7 Summary of Comparative Risks 9-19
10.0 COMPARATIVE LIFE CYCLE COST AND RISK 10-1
10.1 Life-Cycle Cost 10-1
10.2 Risk Analysis Framework 10-4
10.2.1 Introduction 10-4
10.2.2 Risk Analysis Procedure 10-5
10.2.2.1 Hazard Characterisation 10-6
10.2.2.2 Hazard Quantification 10-7
10.2.2.3 Consequence 10-8
10.2.3 Risk Estimates 10-8
10.3 Risk Issues for Arctic Offshore Pipeline Systems 10-10
10.3.1 Limit States and Target Safety Levels 10-12
10.3.2 Inference from the Historical Record 10-12
10.3.3 Hazard Frequency Analysis 10-17
10.3.4 Event Consequence 10-24
10.4 Comparative Risk Assessments 10-25
10.4.1 Functional Failure 10-26
10.4.2 Containment Failure 10-27
10.4.3 Summary 10-28
10.5 Factors Influencing Risk Assessment and Life Cycle Cost 10-28
APPENDICES A Bibliography B Glossary of Terms / Definitions 6.1 Literature Review Summaries 7.1 Physical Environment and Environmental Loads 7.1.1 Physical Environment A7-1 7.1.1.1 Meteorology A7-3 7.1.1.2 Oceanography A7-8
MMS – Arctic Offshore Pipeline Comparative Assessment
7.1.2
7.1.1.3 Geotechnical conditions A7-12 7.1.1.4 Ice Regime A7-15 Environmental loads A7-21 7.1.2.1 Ice scour A7-21 7.1.2.2 Strudel scour A7-23 7.1.2.3 Thaw settlement A7-26 7.1.2.4 Rare Environmental Events A7-29 7.9-1 Pipeline Integrity Monitoring Methods 7.9-2 Subsea Pipeline Repair 8.4-1 Construction Cost Estimates 10.1-1 Civil Works Cost Estimates for an Offshore Pipeline

--------------------

http://www.mms.gov/tarprojects/332/332AA.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

Decision Support System for Inspection and
Maintenance: A Case Study of Oil Pipelines
**************************************
الرابط
http://www.d.umn.edu/~honchen/decis...aintenance__a_case_study_of_oil_pipelines.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

Influence of Pipeline Span on the Dynamic Response
*******************************************************************
http://www.clarkson.edu/projects/re...te/assets/participants_assets/Reports/Lee.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

PIPELINE INTEGRITY MANAGEMENT STRATEGY FOR AGING OFFSHORE
PIPELINES
By, C Clausard, MACAW Engineering Limited, Wallsend, UK
******************************************************************
http://www.ppsa-online.com/papers/2006-Aberdeen-7-Clausard.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

Risk Assessment of Deepwater Gas Trunklines
****************************************************************
As offshore pipeline systems are extended into frontier deepwater areas, questions are rightly
asked of the constructability and long-term reliability of such systems. A wide range of field
survey and study work can be applied to improve understanding of risks and uncertainties to
a level whereby these can be compared against acceptance criteria. Quantitative risk analysis
(QRA) is able to contribute to this process.
QRA may be performed for pipelines in order to:
• quantify risks to persons, the environment and the assets in any phase of the project
---------------------------------------------

http://www.riskassessor.com/deeppipe.pdf


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوور اخى a-a-k


----------



## هندسة بحرية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك يا م.ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2007)

العفو اخى هندسه بحريه
نورت


----------



## الزنتانىاكرم (31 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك:58:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------

